# Rolling on Non-skid



## Buffmond (May 11, 2018)

I have a 2000 Maverick Lodge Mirage that I am completely redoing. I have stripped everything and I want to re-gel the nonskid. A lot of blemishes that I'm looking to repair and cover-up and wanting to change the color. I have already sanded and prepped the nonskid. Need advice on what brands of gel coat to use and some techniques that might help. I have done minor gel coat repairs before but my first big project with it.


----------



## JMZ400 (Aug 30, 2015)

I'm subscribed! I too could use this info.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Youtube. Awlgrip, sprinkle texture then vac off extra when cured and topcoat again. Kiwi roll on is another. You can also buy the different patterns of molding in non skid, apply gel, apply print, cure and remove. Lots of options. I have looked at many as I want to convert my B2 to a deck hatch vs bulk head.





 Or just enter non skid in youtube search

And this one
https://gibcoflexmold.com/


----------



## predacious (Sep 1, 2016)

pretty simple process:

first and foremost - you need gel coat with a wax additive,or you'll need to mix duratec high gloss additive with the gel.
get some "griptex" - I like fine and coarse mixed together...

tape it off,roll the gel sprinkle with griptex and roll it again...

remember - gel coat has a working time of about 20/25mins


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

Capnredfish said:


> Youtube. Awlgrip, sprinkle texture then vac off extra when cured and topcoat again. Kiwi roll on is another. You can also buy the different patterns of molding in non skid, apply gel, apply print, cure and remove. Lots of options. I have looked at many as I want to convert my B2 to a deck hatch vs bulk head.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I also used Awlgrip griptex. It was great stuff. I laid a very thick first coat of awlgrip (gel in your case), sprinkled a heavy layer of griptex, let cure for a while, removed excess particles, and then rolled a couple more coats of awlgrip over it all. 

But, I'll caution you about vacuuming off excess particles after first coat. When i used the vacuum, it left some very minor streaking (slightly smoother texture) where the vacuum unevenly knocked off or picked up grip particles. I would recommend using a compressed air blower instead.


----------



## JMZ400 (Aug 30, 2015)

_I found this to be a very interesting read... full of good pics too.
http://www.captainsethvernon.com/blog?post=4730072974564082420

Then check out the Awlgrip link with specific instructions...
http://www.awlgrip.com/support-and-advice/gelcoat-and-fiberglass.aspx_


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

I used the Interlux Interdeck non-skid paint in the cockpit of my flats boat. Was pleased.

Sand, clean, one coat of Pre Kote primer, two coats of Interdeck paint.


----------



## hunterbrown (Feb 17, 2014)

I did awlgrip on a Gladesmen and was very happy with it. Research this forum for some very detailed awlgrip application guides.


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

I used kiwi grip it's very easy to use and makes clean lines with tape. It is also easy to clean up before it's cured and dries super hard. Touch up is super easy aswell which is an added bonus


----------



## SnookNocker (May 15, 2018)

If you're wanting to use gelcoat, you can use a product called Rhino Hide. They are out of St. Pete I believe. I got it from my local Fiberglass supply store here in Ft. Pierce. I was on the fence on whether or not to sprinkle or mix it in with the gelcoat. I did some test pieces and wound up mixing it in. I re-gelcoated my entire interior in white and then mixed some Rhino Hide and color (off white) to the floor and casting areas to reduce glare. It turned out beautiful, has good texture and has the durability of gelcoat.

Edit: Forgot to mention, I used gelcoat from Fiberglass Supply here in Fort Pierce. For my 15ft. rigs interior, it took just over 4 gallons. I bought the plain gelcoat in white and added color where I wanted it. Blue in the livewell, lockers and inside the center console. Then off white for the floor and casting decks. I also opted to use the plain gelcoat with no wax, so I had more control and mixed it all myself. Super easy once you get the hang of it.


----------

